# having a heck of a time sharpening my Hiromoto AS Santoku



## Josh (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had no problem sharpening my Tojiro's, or even my Moritaka AS Gyuto, but I just can't get this knife to sing.

Anyone out there have a favorite combination of stones on their Hiromoto?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Josh, what's the coarsest stone that you're using?


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a 1200 grit stone from JCK
I should also mention I use the 1200, then 3000 then 6000

ullhair:

I'm guessing I need to buy more stones - that's fine - just want to get the right ones. Thanks so much Dave!

:danke:

PS I am so happy you replied, so in your honor, here he is...

:dance:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that dancing guy smilie! 

I have found that Hiromoto AS knives are best attacked with a coarse stone to bring up a burr. You'll never get anything done with the 1200x stone alone on this knife. 

Good luck and please report back. 

Dave


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice Dave - I changed the stones I was using.

400 (spent some time creating a better angle than factory)
800
1200
4000
6000

she's great. I'm not creating perfect looking (not sure what the word is - shiny sharp part of knife) but they are killer sharp. Did the same on a few other knives. hopefully I can touch them up with the 4k and 6k for the rest of the year now.

I was deep in thought sharpening 5 knifes... and I think we need a burr chaser icon. anyone know how to make icons?:moonwalk:


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2011)

PS - I just bought a bunch of knives and am cash strapped for your strop kit until next month (I hope you have some left!) - I stropped on card stock paper - would it make a difference, or is it pointless to use card stock?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of your success. :thumbsup:

I say if the cardstock works then it works. :smile1:


----------



## Benuser (Jun 14, 2011)

Which angles would you suggest?


----------

